# Setting up Multiple Speakers?



## CrystalRaine (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi, sorry if this is the wrong section to be putting this 

I was wondering if it's possible to set up two sets of desktop speakers to my PC? It has 6 audio jacks, three in back and three in front and I was just curious if anyone knew of a way to make two sets of speakers work simultaneously? I don't want to have to buy anything, this it more of an experiment, if you will ^__^ Thanks in advance!


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

There are six audio jacks but they are probably two sets of:speaker, line in, and record or mic. Right?


----------



## CrystalRaine (Aug 2, 2008)

yeah, I was kinda hoping there was a way to plug in both but of course pluging in the second set to the headphone jack at the front over rides the main speakers. I was hoping there was an easy way to over ride the over ride... if that makes sense?


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

It does, but the override if a mechanical one. It means when you plug in heatsets to the front, it literally unconnects from the back so it can feed the front. No luck here I guess.


----------



## CrystalRaine (Aug 2, 2008)

oh well, thanks. That's sort of what I figured anyway


----------

